# ¿En que país creéis que están las mujeres más feas?



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

En Europa, con mucha diferencia, para mi las más feas son las británicas. Es imposible encontrar mayor número de orcos por metro habitante. No solo tienen una genética que les hace tender a la obesidad y a ser ser machorras anchas de espaldas, de mandíbula prominente y ojos pequeños y dientes grandes y desalineados. Es que además son descuidadas con su imagen y su aseo personal y ordinarias como ellas solas.

Las irlandesas comparten bastante genética pero sin duda se cuidan mucho más y son más femeninas y agradables. Las nórdicas (escandinavas y países aledaños) son las mujeres más sobre valoradas del mundo a mi juicio. Es cierto que una escandinava guapa es muy guapa, una diosa de pelo rubio claro, ojos azules, alta y esbelta. Pero en la realidad solo unas pocas responden a esta descripción, la mayoría son bastante machorras y grotescas al igual que las británicas. 

Y en cuanto al mundo, a mi las negras en general no me parecen atractivas de cara aunque innegablemente tengan cuerpos atractivos. Y con las asiaticas pasa lo contrario, algunas son muy bonitas de cara pero tienden a estar más planas que una tabla, es difícil encontrar una japonesa con curvas.


----------



## Visilleras (23 Dic 2012)

En Malasia


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Dic 2012)




----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

bankiero dijo:


>



Bah, seamos sinceros, vale que el coño hispanistaní está sobre valorado, vale que nuestras bigotudas son las tías más insoportables, creídas y catetas de Europa pero comparar a una española media con una británica media es como comparar a Dios con un gitano (es solo una frase hecha que se usa en mi pueblo, que me disculpen los gitanos).


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (23 Dic 2012)

En la India.


----------



## overdrive1979 (23 Dic 2012)

Manoliko dijo:


> En Europa, con mucha diferencia, para mi las más feas son las británicas.



Para mí no hay europeas feas, si acaso las de Rusia y Finlandia quedan un poco por debajo de la media para mi gusto, aunque con decir esto ya se que cometo pecado en este subforo rusófilo.


----------



## Caladan (23 Dic 2012)

Como estar estar... en los polos seguramente se les debe agrietar bastante la piel del cutis.


----------



## vk90 (23 Dic 2012)

Manoliko dijo:


> En Europa, con mucha diferencia, para mi las más feas son las británicas. Es imposible encontrar mayor número de orcos por metro habitante. No solo tienen una genética que les hace tender a la obesidad y a ser ser machorras anchas de espaldas, de mandíbula prominente y ojos pequeños y dientes grandes y desalineados. Es que además son descuidadas con su imagen y su aseo personal y ordinarias como ellas solas.
> 
> Las irlandesas comparten bastante genética pero sin duda se cuidan mucho más y son más femeninas y agradables. Las nórdicas (escandinavas y países aledaños) son las mujeres más sobre valoradas del mundo a mi juicio. Es cierto que una escandinava guapa es muy guapa, una diosa de pelo rubio claro, ojos azules, alta y esbelta. Pero en la realidad solo unas pocas responden a esta descripción, la mayoría son bastante machorras y grotescas al igual que las británicas.
> 
> Y en cuanto al mundo, a mi las negras en general no me parecen atractivas de cara aunque innegablemente tengan cuerpos atractivos. Y con las asiaticas pasa lo contrario, algunas son muy bonitas de cara pero tienden a estar más planas que una tabla, es difícil encontrar una japonesa con curvas.



Las inglesas son las más feas de las europeas del norte. Pero en general las mas feas son las panchitas, las moras y las latinas (españolas, portuguesas, italianas, griegas). Luego las asiáticas ya ni cuentan, son tan feas y diferentes que jamás podría follarme a una sin vomitar o pensar que estoy cometiendo una acto contra natura.

Las más guapas sin discusión posible las suecas y danesas. Eslavas guapas hay muchas también, pero son muy cutres y visten horriblemente mal.

Por forma de ser, belleza, cultura, inteligencia y sentido del humor, suecas y danesas siempre.

Pero no dejan de ser tías. Ergo putas.


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

Puede que el del tag tenga razón. Aunque voy a contar una cosa que tal vez sea tenida como trola o fantasmada, pero me da igual.

Este verano tuve ocasión de tirarme a una giri pelirroja y preferí seguir la fiesta con mis amigos, y eso que me hacía ilusión tirarme a una pelirroja natural por que es el único color de pelo que no poseía ninguna de las tías que me he follado hasta ahora. Ni que decir tiene que no era ningún cañón, pero precisamente que uno de los pocos polvos que he desechado en mi vida (también he desechado a alguna mega gorda que se me insinuó y a una cuarentona borracha) sea una giri, dice muy poco a favor de las giris.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (23 Dic 2012)

Es lo que tiene la raza guiri, que cuando están buenas están muy buenas, pero cuando no, no te las follas ni jarto vino.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Dic 2012)

Veamos:

Europa:Britanicas y Portuguesas.Las Britanicas tienen una ortodoncia horrible y las Portuguesas son semigitanas bigotudas.

Orientales/Este de Asia:Ojos muy feos(rasgados),monocolor(pelo negro/castaño oscuro nada mas),enanas,sin tetas y sin culo,ortodoncia horrible y piernas chuecas,todo ello por genetica.

Africanas Subsaharianas:Todo mal en general,color,cuerpo,ect..

Judias:nariz horrible 

Por ultimo,Sudamericanas mestizas/indigenas:enanas,narizotas,culo enorme.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (23 Dic 2012)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Judias:nariz horrible



Cierto, es lo que siempre me ha echado atrás de estas 3; lo fea que tienen la nariz:

















Ni con un palo.


----------



## pabloiseguro (23 Dic 2012)

En Vasconia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2012)

En Barcelona si ves un pibón de 1´80m es un travelo seguro


----------



## Iron John (23 Dic 2012)

Pues yo a la british esta le ponía un piso


----------



## ELGranaino (23 Dic 2012)

En Cataluña


----------



## Kozak (23 Dic 2012)

Las de Tonga.

Gordacas con cara de mono achinado y nariz de patata. Repulsivas.


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

Iron John dijo:


> Pues yo a la british esta le ponía un piso



Esa no tiene mucha cara de british precisamente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Dic 2012)

bankiero dijo:


>



Yo es que me refiero a fealdad en el interior. 
Por cierto las británicas aunque sean en general feas tienen auténticos bellezones y son muy guarras:


----------



## Almortero (23 Dic 2012)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras (la segunda mitad del video es perfectamente prescindible, allá Vds si la ven):

[YOUTUBE]sDdVPW7mrnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Dic 2012)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> En Vasconia.



Ahí iba yo. Te me has adelantado, bribón......


----------



## Ergotámico (23 Dic 2012)

Las andaluzas y canarias suelen estar muy bien. Lo digo por el que mencionó a las españolas.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (23 Dic 2012)

Hay que reconocer que cuando en las británicas se manifiestan los genes recesivos atlanto-mediterráneos de los tiempos de la ocupación normanda, salen bellezas muy refinadas:













Pero claro, tienen más pinta de francesas que de inglesas.


----------



## Iron John (23 Dic 2012)

Las vascas no sé que toxinas les han echado en el agua o qué experimento les han hecho en el ADN que salen feas como para poner en fuga a una horda de uruk hais.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Dic 2012)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> Europa:Britanicas y Portuguesas.Las Britanicas tienen una ortodoncia horrible y las Portuguesas son semigitanas bigotudas.
> 
> ...



Las mujeres etíopes tienen fama de ser de las más guapas del mundo. Aquí unas muestras.....


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Dic 2012)

Iron John dijo:


> Las vascas no sé que toxinas les han echado en el agua o qué experimento les han hecho en el ADN que salen feas como para poner en fuga a una horda de uruk hais.



No será para tanto...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (23 Dic 2012)

Joder las vascas...o son pivones de rasgos celtas (el 0.0000000000001%) o son tíos con peluca.

Recuerdo cuando estuve en San Sebastián y jodó...las que no eran estética borroki, eran pijas con cara de cacatuas.


----------



## Cloud (23 Dic 2012)

Vaya gilipollez de pregunta, en España.


----------



## RobLucci (23 Dic 2012)

Cuando nos independicemos de Esp... espa.. aghhh..puujjj.. no me sale... cuando nos indepencimos del pais opresor, NOSOTROS tendremos a las tias mas feas que os podais echar a la cara, ja! chupaos esa!

otra batalla ganada

IN-INDE-INDEPENDENCIA!!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Dic 2012)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Las mujeres etíopes tienen fama de ser de las más guapas del mundo. Aquí unas muestras.....



Las subsaharianas mas "feas" suelen ser la de África Occidental/Central(Congo,Camerún,Gabón,Senegal,Sierra Leona,Guinea,ect..)


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que cuando en las británicas se manifiestan los genes recesivos atlanto-mediterráneos de los tiempos de la ocupación normanda, salen bellezas muy refinadas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido. Pero si me permites un comentario; estoy bastante seguro de que los genes atlantomediterráneos que abundan en las islas se deben a antepasados prehistóricos ( al fin y al cabo el R1b es el linaje más común tanto en las islas como en la península ibérica) más que a la invasión normanda (que serían más bien una mezcla de vikingos nórdicos y franceses nórico-alpinos).


----------



## Kozak (23 Dic 2012)

Ergotámico dijo:


> Las andaluzas y canarias suelen estar muy bien. Lo digo por el que mencionó a las españolas.



Yo soy andaluz y las tías más guapas que hay en mi ciudad son las guiris.



Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que cuando en las británicas se manifiestan los genes recesivos atlanto-mediterráneos de los tiempos de la ocupación normanda, salen bellezas muy refinadas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knightley es un apellido normando que lo flipas.

Ormond sí, es gabacho 100%. Pero esos genes no son de origen normando (que al fin y al cabo, aunque fueran de lengua francesa, eran escandinavos y no mediterráneos). Son de origen de los pobladores originales de las Islas Británicas, los celtas. Que no eran todos pelirrojos como dice el estereotipo, sino más bien morenos de piel pálida, ojos oscuros y expresión demudada (como la leyenda describe a Cu Chuláinn).



Iron John dijo:


> Las vascas no sé que toxinas les han echado en el agua o qué experimento les han hecho en el ADN que salen feas como para poner en fuga a una horda de uruk hais.



El experimento se llama "endogamia". La sangre al no renovarse te hace esas putadas.



hastalosgueb dijo:


> Las mujeres etíopes tienen fama de ser de las más guapas del mundo. Aquí unas muestras.....



Etiopía no es una nación "subsahariana", el África Oriental entera es muy distinta de los países del Golfo de Guinea o el Sáhara. Para empezar esa gente ya tenía una civilización y una escritura cuando en España había regiones que aún no las usaban (y miro a los hijos de Aitor).


----------



## hastalosgueb original (23 Dic 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Yo soy andaluz y las tías más guapas que hay en mi ciudad son las guiris.
> 
> 
> 
> Etiopía no es una nación "subsahariana", el África Oriental entera es muy distinta de los países del Golfo de Guinea o el Sáhara. Para empezar esa gente ya tenía una civilización y una escritura cuando en España había regiones que aún no las usaban (y miro a los hijos de Aitor).



Al menos lo has entrecomillado, pues geográficamente ya sabes lo que hay....
En lo demás llevas razón.


----------



## Archimanguina (23 Dic 2012)

Hay que reconocer que cuando en las británicas se manifiestan los* genes recesivos atlanto-mediterráneos de los tiempos de la ocupación normanda*, salen bellezas muy refinadas:

esta frase da para una tesis doctoral. Explíquese o será reportado por terrorismo conceptual.

POR CIERTO LAS MAS FEAS DE LA TIERRA SON LAS PANCHITAS: ECUATORIANAS, BOLIVIANAS Y DEMÁS FEAS. A SU LADO NUESTRAS BIGOTUDAS PARECEN ANGELES CELESTIALES...


----------



## Student Focused (23 Dic 2012)

Modelos hay en todos lados.
Y alguno opina sin tener puta idea. Pero no _puta idea_ de no haber pisado dos mil hoteles, PUTA IDEA de no haber visto más de tres hilos de veteranos, no tener tele, no conocer más allá de Naruto, y hacerse las pajas juntando las rodillas.

Pero qué coño, si hasta en la Guarde he expuesto material gráfico documental de sobra para derrochar erudición en hilos como éste. 

En *Sudamérica feas* dice uno. ¿Y qué otro fogonazo de luz y sabiduría puedes aportar a nuestra comunidad, chato?
Con los dedos cruzados bajo la barbilla me hallo mentalizándome para conocer por fin La Verdad. My body is ready.


----------



## Andalú (23 Dic 2012)

Marruecos








Mauritania








Libia







Tanzania


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que cuando en las británicas se manifiestan los* genes recesivos atlanto-mediterráneos de los tiempos de la ocupación normanda*, salen bellezas muy refinadas:
> 
> esta frase da para una tesis doctoral. Explíquese o será reportado por terrorismo conceptual.
> 
> POR CIERTO LAS MAS FEAS DE LA TIERRA SON LAS PANCHITAS: ECUATORIANAS, BOLIVIANAS Y DEMÁS FEAS. A SU LADO NUESTRAS BIGOTUDAS PARECEN ANGELES CELESTIALES...



Pues quiere decir que las británicas que están buenas son precisamente la minoría que en lugar de británicas tienen cara de españolas del Norte o francesas del Oeste (zonas donde predomina el tipo atlantomediterraneo)


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (23 Dic 2012)

En la Pérfida Albión está el porcentaje de bufacas de mayor volumen.

Ojo con eso.


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

Student Focused dijo:


> Modelos hay en todos lados.
> Y alguno opina sin tener puta idea. Pero no _puta idea_ de no haber pisado dos mil hoteles, PUTA IDEA de no haber visto más de tres hilos de veteranos, no tener tele, no conocer más allá de Naruto, y hacerse las pajas juntando las rodillas.
> 
> Pero qué coño, si hasta en la Guarde he expuesto material gráfico documental de sobra para derrochar erudición en hilos como éste.
> ...



Pues no veas tanto porno y sal a la calle. La gran mayoría de las panchitas son feas de cojones. Pero si prefieres seguir viviendo en tu burbuja de "material gráfico" sacado de páginas porno y de fotos de modelos donde abunda la cirugía estética y el photoshop allá tú.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (23 Dic 2012)

Pero eso es como si me dices que las Mejicanas están todas buenísimas porque ves Galavisión. Claro, claro...luego te das una vuelta y Mordor se abre ante tus ojos...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Dic 2012)

En Sudamérica feas dice uno. 

¿Acaso no son feas las Peruanas,Bolivianas,las indias y las mestizas? Las sudamericanas guapas son en su malloria criollas,diria quel 90%.


----------



## pabloiseguro (23 Dic 2012)

Manoliko dijo:


> *Coincido*. Pero si me permites un comentario; estoy bastante seguro de que los genes atlantomediterráneos que abundan en las islas se deben a antepasados prehistóricos ( al fin y al cabo el R1b es el linaje más común tanto en las islas como en la península ibérica) más que a la invasión normanda (que serían más bien una mezcla de vikingos nórdicos y franceses nórico-alpinos).



Um, yo también coincido, superficial y pedante.

[YOUTUBE]avNk5FUYEnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cuak Cuak (23 Dic 2012)

Yo me parto con los vocablos de antropología pre-nazi que usa Manoliko, se nota que se ha tirado horas leyendo foros de esvásticas...


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Dic 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Son de origen de los pobladores originales de las Islas Británicas, los celtas. Que no eran todos pelirrojos como dice el estereotipo, sino más bien morenos de piel pálida, ojos oscuros y expresión demudada (como la leyenda describe a Cu Chuláinn).



¿Los celtas los habitantes originarios de las Islas Británicas...? primera noticia que tengo.

Precisamente por ser una leyenda eso es indicativo de bien poco en lo que antropología respecta. Lo que se describe es el ideal de belleza masculino de los celtas de las Islas Británicas."un hombre con el pelo como de cuervo, mejillas como la sangre y cuerpo como la nieve" dice Deirdre sobre su amado Naoise en una de las sagas de ciclo de Ulster.

El ideal de belleza femenino era una pelirroja.

Del resto de mundo no tengo ni idea, pero desde luego las más feas de Europa para mí son las británicas.


----------



## perejil (23 Dic 2012)

para mi las chinas, las vascas y las navarras....


----------



## dayan (23 Dic 2012)

Las indiecitas sudamericanas purasangres son las más feas sin la menor duda. 

Y la cosa va a peor cuando se ponen a hablar con ese acento cansino-lastimero.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Dic 2012)

No se,pero se cree que los celtas llegarón a Irlanda desde Galicia


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Dic 2012)

dayan dijo:


> Las indiecitas sudamericanas purasangres son las más feas sin la menor duda.



y las norteamericanas,no te olvides de las norteamericanas,a las iroquesas ni con un palo.


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2012)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Yo me parto con los vocablos de antropología pre-nazi que usa Manoliko, se nota que se ha tirado horas leyendo foros de esvásticas...



De vez en cuando alguno he leído. Y también libros de antropología física. ¿De quien es la culpa de que cuando intentas buscar en internet ese tipo de información solo te encuentres con un determinado perfil de páginas? Es decir ¿De quien es la culpa de que los neonazis y similares acaparen esa información? ¿No será del que trata de censurarla? ¿Me explico?


----------



## axl (23 Dic 2012)

las peruanas esas del machupichu que van con sombrero sin duda


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Dic 2012)

Iberoamérica tiene por una parte las mejores mujeres del mundo: Venezolanas/colombianas/brasileras/argentinas/ y las peores: Bolivia/Perú/México/Chile/Panamá.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Dic 2012)

Yo creo que la raza mas fea, fisicamente hablando son las aborigenes australianas y las de origen amerindio(panchitas vamos). 

Dentro de Europa, inglesas, aunque no tanto como dice el cliché, portuguesas y españolas segundo y tercer puesto. Las españolas estarían en 3 lugar, pero para mi en segundo en cuanto a lorealismo(a muy poca distancia de las italianas)


----------



## eltonelero (23 Dic 2012)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> Iberoamérica tiene por una parte las mejores mujeres del mundo: Venezolanas/colombianas/brasileras/argentinas/ y las peores: Bolivia/Perú/México/Chile/Panamá.



Las brasileñas son las mas sobrevaloradas del planeta. Por mi experiencia de cada 100 brasileñas hay 10 pibones de origen europeos, 20 mestizas aceptables y el resto panchitas style mas feas que pegar a un padre.


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Dic 2012)

¿Has visitado el sur de Brasil?


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (23 Dic 2012)

Hostiá las mujeres aborígenes de Australia...


----------



## eltonelero (23 Dic 2012)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> ¿Has visitado el sur de Brasil?



No, en el sur me imagino que el nivel sera mucho mejor al haber mas europeas, menos negras y ser ciudades con mayor numero de ricos.

Tengo que reconocer que es una apreciación muy subjetiva, simplemente que en España aun no he conocido ni una brasi que este bien, ni siquiera regular. Igual estoy equivocado y las que estan muy bien no necesitan irse fuera...


----------



## Metamorfosis (23 Dic 2012)

En el Nordeste de Brasil las mulatas, por lo general, están bastante bien, aunque las que levantan mucho el promedio de la mujer brasilera son la _gaúchas_ (Las del sur).

De Europa las más feas ni de coña son las españolas:XX::XX::XX:
Las nórdicas personalmente no me atraen, tal vez no sean feas, pero me quedo con una latina.ienso:


----------



## RobLucci (23 Dic 2012)

las ecuatorianas, peruanas y bolivianas son en un 90% (o mas) feas, bajitas, amorfas y con 0 sensualidad. por motivos de trabajo he tratado con muchas (no, no soy proxeneta ¬¬) y la verdad es que no se salva ni una.


----------



## Scarlett (24 Dic 2012)

Metamorfosis dijo:


> *De Europa las más feas ni de coña son las españolas*
> Las nórdicas personalmente no me atraen, tal vez no sean feas, pero me quedo con una latina.



Siendo hijo de una habrá que verte el jeto que me gastas entonces. )

Las españolas tb. son latinas.. y no son las únicas latinas de Europa, haber si hablamos con propiedad.

¿Venezolanas?, cada vez que hay una noticia sobre Chavez y tal en la TV sale el pueblo "llano" opinando y joer... que trago de individuas a cual más fea, son demasiado indígenas para mi gusto.

En A. Latina, solo se salvan las que conservan los genes europeos, creo yo.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Dic 2012)

Lo curioso seria averiguar que si a un indigena african, austral o sudamericano que no ha visto nunca la tele ni ha viajado, de repente viera a un pibón occidental le pareceria un bellezón o un monstruo como pasa en una escena de la peli Los dioses deben estár locos.


----------



## Kozak (24 Dic 2012)

Debra dijo:


> *Siendo hijo de una habrá que verte el jeto que me gastas entonces.* )
> 
> Las españolas tb. son latinas.. y no son las únicas latinas de Europa, haber si hablamos con propiedad.
> 
> ...



Relea la frase, que el forero lo que dice es que las españolas NO son las más feas de Europa...

Ni leer sabe la pobrecita. _Animalico de Dió._



eltonelero dijo:


> Lo curioso seria averiguar que si a un indigena african, austral o sudamericano que no ha visto nunca la tele ni ha viajado, de repente viera a un pibón occidental le pareceria un bellezón o un monstruo como pasa en una escena de la peli Los dioses deben estár locos.



Pues ahí tienes la respuesta.


----------



## eltonelero (24 Dic 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Relea la frase, que el forero lo que dice es que las españolas NO son las más feas de Europa...
> 
> Ni leer sabe la pobrecita. _Animalico de Dió._
> 
> ...


----------



## sissano (24 Dic 2012)

Yo creo que para valorar adecuadamente la belleza de una mujer habría que hacerlo considerando lo natural, es decir, sin labial, sin maquillaje, sin rimmel, sin tinte de pelo, sin tacones que resaltan el cuerpo, sin escote, etc., etc. 

Porque vamos, hay algunas que crees que son pivones pero de repente las ves sin arreglar y sin ropa sexy y compruebas que no son ni guapas ni están buenas.


----------



## Señor Conservador (24 Dic 2012)

Las aborigines australianas, no hay cosa mas fea, tienen cara de neandertles en negro


----------



## Burb Uja (24 Dic 2012)

Mujeres australoides:


----------



## Cuak Cuak (24 Dic 2012)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:



Hostia, qué buena foto, parece una película de zombis de George A. Romero.


----------



## El Secretario (24 Dic 2012)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:





La del jersey verde tiene un no se qué...:rolleye:


Morrofinos!, que sois unos morrofinos!! :


----------



## Kozak (24 Dic 2012)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:



Sume a esto obesidad mórbida generalizada y tiene a las indígenas de Tonga y demás islas cercanas.


----------



## El Secretario (24 Dic 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Sume a esto obesidad mórbida generalizada y tiene a las indígenas de Tonga y demás islas cercanas.



El hijoputa de Gauguin nos engañó con las bellezas de polinesia. Es el que popularizó en París, a través de su pintura y su verborrea la belleza inusual de las mujeres de aquellos lares. 

Eso sí, él mientras más viejo, más jóvenes se las buscaba. Acabó con una de 14 años creo recordar, o por esa edad.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (24 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> El hijoputa de Gauguin nos engañó con las bellezas de polinesia. Es el que popularizó en París, a través de su pintura y su verborrea la belleza inusual de las mujeres de aquellos lares.
> 
> Eso sí, él mientras más viejo, más jóvenes se las buscaba. Acabó con una de 14 años creo recordar, o por esa edad.



Supongo que la colonización cultural que han sufrido habrá influido mucho. En la alimentación (ahora mucha más comida basura) habrá influido en el nivel de obesisdad brutal que hay en esas zonas. Y la pobreza, la pobreza afea una barbaridad


----------



## Kozak (24 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> El hijoputa de Gauguin nos engañó con las bellezas de polinesia. Es el que popularizó en París, a través de su pintura y su verborrea la belleza inusual de las mujeres de aquellos lares.
> 
> Eso sí, él mientras más viejo, más jóvenes se las buscaba. Acabó con una de 14 años creo recordar, o por esa edad.



Bah, franceses, esa gente no tiene gusto.


----------



## Maestro Panda (24 Dic 2012)

Manoliko dijo:


> Puede que el del tag tenga razón. Aunque voy a contar una cosa que tal vez sea tenida como trola o fantasmada, pero me da igual.
> 
> Este verano tuve ocasión de tirarme a una giri pelirroja y preferí seguir la fiesta con mis amigos, y eso que me hacía ilusión tirarme a una pelirroja natural por que es el único color de pelo que no poseía ninguna de las tías que me he follado hasta ahora. Ni que decir tiene que no era ningún cañón, pero precisamente que uno de los pocos polvos que he desechado en mi vida (también he desechado a alguna mega gorda que se me insinuó y a una cuarentona borracha) sea una giri, dice muy poco a favor de las giris.



Yo la unica pelirroja natural que conozco es portuguesa :

Y para mí las tías más feas son las de extremo oriente: si te salen guapas serán muuy monas pero si te salen feas (la mayoría) son muuuuuy feas ::
Prefiero una escandinava tipica (las siguentes de la lista en fealdad; me parecen lanzadoras de martillo con brazos como Conan) antes que una oriental tipica.


----------



## Billy Ray (24 Dic 2012)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:



Tolkien no las menciona en sus libros pero si hubiera visto esta foto a buén seguro que habria podido describirnos con todo detalle como eran las mujeres-orco...

Las bosquimanas o las yanomamis tampoco se quedan cortas pero a años luz de las aborigenes australianas...


----------



## vayaquesi (24 Dic 2012)

Decir que las británicas son feas...., cuanto prejuicio veo por aquí.
Allí como en España y en muchos lugares, hay chicas guapas, feas, y regulares.


----------



## Scarlett (24 Dic 2012)

Kozak dijo:


> Relea la frase, que el forero lo que dice es que las españolas NO son las más feas de Europa...
> 
> Ni leer sabe la pobrecita. _Animalico de Dió._
> 
> Pues ahí tienes la respuesta.



En cambio ud me lee muy bien, no se le pasa ni una.

Hágase mirar esa obsesión, que ya se sabe que "año nuevo, vida nueva". En su caso cambie vida por "obsesión" y deje de tenerme tan "bajo lupa" que me siento demasiado presionada. 

La frase para mí no tenía sentido, estaba mal escrita... "animalico", así que me la tomé como viene siendo lo normal por estos lares y porque tampoco ví que elogiara de ninguna manera a sus compatriotas femeninas.

Así que de meterse donde no le importa, que yo seguiré interpretando lo que lea como me venga en gana.

¿Estamos? pues venga. 

Arreando que es gerundio.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Dic 2012)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Decir que las británicas son feas...., cuanto prejuicio veo por aquí.
> Allí como en España y en muchos lugares, hay chicas guapas, feas, y regulares.



Si bueno,gracias a Dios que los Europeos salvo que sean gemelos son todos/as muy bien diferenciados,no como los asiaticos que son todos/odas practicamente iguales y los subsaharianos/anas se parecen demasiado entre si.


----------



## Erich Weiss (25 Dic 2012)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> las Portuguesas son semigitanas bigotudas.



Yo no sé quién propagó este topicazo, pero es una falacia como la copa de un pino.


----------



## Manoliko (26 Dic 2012)

Una muestra de especímenes británicos de sexo femenino en su habitad natural.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Dic 2012)

yaerahora dijo:


> Esto es depende de la persona y sus cánones de belleza, preguntar en México no es igual que preguntar en España
> 
> Y aquí y en forocoches hay mucho rusófilo. Las eslavas no me parecen muy guapas, y no me vale poner fotos de modelos, basta ver las eslavas que trabajan y viven en España. En Suiza, Francia o Italia hay mejores.



Otro que niega la tozuda realidad. Aqui nos llega las sobras de lo que se han ido quedando en otros paises. Date una vuelta por Milan, las tias mas pibones en un 90% de los casos hablan ruski


----------



## ajrf (26 Dic 2012)

Sin dudarlo, en la áfrica negra.

S2.


----------



## Homini_Deus (26 Dic 2012)

Para mi sin duda, en Perú. Tienen una mezcla que ha decantado en lo peor de cada región del mundo. Gentes de 1,5 de altura, nariz aguileña, pelo estropajo, rasgos y físico con forma de bloque de piedra y piel color caca, ni negros ni leches, color caca. Para mi, y que me perdonen, las mujeres mas feas son las de allí. Aunque como todo no conviene generalizar. Una vez le pregunte a una rubiaza sudamericana de donde era, y me dijo "Del Perú" a lo que a mi se me escapó "No puede ser...." y ella pregunto "Por qué?" y yo; "No, por nada, cosas mias".


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Dic 2012)

A mi las unicas sudamericanas que me gustán algo son las criollas es decir,las eurodescendientes.Indigenas,mestizas,afrodescendientes,ni por wifi.


----------



## Canarias al Sol (26 Dic 2012)

Creo que las amerindias si no son las mujeres menos agraciadas del mundo, andan cerca.


----------



## spartanco (26 Dic 2012)

En el norte de africa


----------



## arehucas (26 Dic 2012)

Manoliko dijo:


> En Europa, con mucha diferencia, para mi las más feas son las británicas. Es imposible encontrar mayor número de orcos por metro habitante. No solo tienen una genética que les hace tender a la obesidad y a ser ser machorras anchas de espaldas, de mandíbula prominente y ojos pequeños y dientes grandes y desalineados. Es que además son descuidadas con su imagen y su aseo personal y ordinarias como ellas solas.
> 
> Las irlandesas comparten bastante genética pero sin duda se cuidan mucho más y son más femeninas y agradables. Las nórdicas (escandinavas y países aledaños) son las mujeres más sobre valoradas del mundo a mi juicio. Es cierto que una escandinava guapa es muy guapa, una diosa de pelo rubio claro, ojos azules, alta y esbelta. Pero en la realidad solo unas pocas responden a esta descripción, la mayoría son bastante machorras y grotescas al igual que las británicas.
> 
> Y en cuanto al mundo, a mi las negras en general no me parecen atractivas de cara aunque innegablemente tengan cuerpos atractivos. Y con las asiaticas pasa lo contrario, algunas son muy bonitas de cara pero tienden a estar más planas que una tabla, es difícil encontrar una japonesa con curvas.



Tú no has estado en Inglaterra en tu vida.

Ni en Irlanda tampoco


----------



## Registrador (26 Dic 2012)

Las portuguesas y las andinas suelen ser feas de cojones.


----------



## arehucas (26 Dic 2012)

Registrador dijo:


> Las portuguesas y las andinas suelen ser feas de cojones.



Yo voy mucho a Portugal y la verdad , no es que sean feas. Es que no son guapas. Son la mayoría del montón. Yo donde menos nivel he visto en el mundo ha sido en Oporto y Buenos Aires (sí, aunque parezca mentira).
Donde he visto más calidad ha sido en Copenague y en Leeds (ni una gorda orco inglesa).


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Dic 2012)

yaerahora dijo:


> yo creo que las estadounidenses (cuando no son obesas) son bastante guapas, quizá las que más de todas



Las yankees como buenas eurodescendientes son mujeres muy bariadas y por lo general hay de todo,claro que una amplia mayoría son descendientes de la perfida albión con los problemas de ortodoncia que acarrea.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Dic 2012)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Pero eso es como si me dices que las Mejicanas están todas buenísimas porque ves Galavisión. Claro, claro...luego te das una vuelta y Mordor se abre ante tus ojos...



No te pases, que tías guapas y tías feas hay en todos lados, y la verdad es que nadie ha hecho una estadística (descartando el factor subjetivo que tiene tela) para ver si en cierto lugar predominan las feas o las guapas.

Y no tiene nada que ver con la raza en general. En Méjico el 80% son o indígenas o mestizos y he visto chicas guapas tanto de un tipo como del otro.

Y feas blancas también.

Así queee........


----------



## Sir Connor (27 Dic 2012)

En España seguro , habeis visto el hilo retratos foriles ? hay verdaderos orcos


----------



## Limón (27 Dic 2012)

Portugal y España son lo peor de Europa.
Quizas solo las superan Irlanda y UK


----------



## Manoliko (28 Dic 2012)

arehucas75 dijo:


> Tú no has estado en Inglaterra en tu vida.
> 
> Ni en Irlanda tampoco



En Londres el año pasado durante dos semanas, en Dublin en el 99 durante un mes y en Torrevieja todos los años varios días al mes.


----------



## astroman (28 Dic 2012)

las pigmeas y mas para cualquier burbujista medio que mide 1.90 de media y calza 25cm


----------



## astroman (28 Dic 2012)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:



melasfo::


----------



## astroman (28 Dic 2012)

Limón dijo:


> Portugal y España son lo peor de Europa.
> Quizas solo las superan Irlanda y UK



irlanda,ponte8:anda si es que has visto una irlandesa en tu vida,por cierto mi novia es irlandesa y suelo ir bastante a ese pais ,hay chicas guapisimas y bastantes pelirrojas de las guapas.


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 Dic 2012)

Cuando alguien dice que las mujeres de tal o cual sitio son unos orcos y le decís que no generalice ¿no os dais cuenta de que si no se generaliza no se puede hablar de nada?



> Menganito: En el norte de España llueve más que en le sur
> 
> Fulanito: Pues yo una vez estuve de vaciones en Santander y no llovió nada, mientras que en Sevilla estuvo lloviendo toda la semana.
> 
> Menganito: Ya, pero yo digo que en general en el norte llueve más que en el sur.



Yo he visto a muchas británicas e irlandesas muy guapas, pero globalmente en sus mujeres domina el factor orco. Suelen estar pasadas de kilos, borrachuzas, poco amigas de la higiene, machorras y muy bastas. Eso sí, muy buenas tetas, pero por otro lado suelen tener culos que dejan bastante que desear.

Sera que a lo mejor las zonas que yo he visitado y en las que he vivido son las que están especialmente tocadas por el factor orco (Galway, Leeds Edimburgo y Eastbourne). También puede ser que si os presentan una mujer pelirroja o rubia para vosotros eso la hace automáticamente aumentar su atractivo y preferís a una pelirroja que sea un 5 a una morena que sea un 7.

Y vuelvo a repetir he visto a británicas muy guapas, pero EN GENERAL son unos callos.


----------



## Gran_Falo (27 Mar 2015)

Manoliko dijo:


> En Europa, con mucha diferencia, para mi las más feas son las británicas. Es imposible encontrar mayor número de orcos por metro habitante. No solo tienen una genética que les hace tender a la obesidad y a ser ser machorras anchas de espaldas, de mandíbula prominente y ojos pequeños y dientes grandes y desalineados. Es que además son descuidadas con su imagen y su aseo personal y ordinarias como ellas solas.
> 
> Las irlandesas comparten bastante genética pero sin duda se cuidan mucho más y son más femeninas y agradables. Las nórdicas (escandinavas y países aledaños) son las mujeres más sobre valoradas del mundo a mi juicio. Es cierto que una escandinava guapa es muy guapa, una diosa de pelo rubio claro, ojos azules, alta y esbelta. Pero en la realidad solo unas pocas responden a esta descripción, la mayoría son bastante machorras y grotescas al igual que las británicas.
> 
> Y en cuanto al mundo, a mi las negras en general no me parecen atractivas de cara aunque innegablemente tengan cuerpos atractivos. Y con las asiaticas pasa lo contrario, algunas son muy bonitas de cara pero tienden a estar más planas que una tabla, es difícil encontrar una japonesa con curvas.



En gustos se rompen géneros, pero no me queda duda que las mujeres menos agraciadas o más feas son las españolas. 
Me parece que la mayoría de ellas se equivocó de cola y se formaron en donde repartían testosterona. Sí, casi todas tienen cara de hombre, encías prominentes y mentones de tamaño considerable; con su nariz bien podrían ayudarle a un cerdo a buscar trufas. 
Todas las vasconias se parecen a Mikel Erexun (vocalista de Duncan Dhu). Si alguien ha estado en Moscú? habrá tenido la impresión de que España es el inframundo por el número de mujeres feas en donde las infantas de la Corona son los perros que arrojan abejas por el hocico. 
En conclusión, parecen marujas.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (27 Mar 2015)

En España.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (28 Mar 2015)

Me recuerdan un poco a esta:::







....................

¿Los que consideráis a las españolas feas es mas por razón de físico, de forma de ser o todo en conjunto?


----------



## XaviFCB (28 Mar 2015)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:



Joder, parecen los Uruk-hais de ESDLA.


----------



## Ratona (28 Mar 2015)

Los británicos salvo raras excepciones son horrorosos.

Los rusos horrorosos se salvan pocos. hay cada pareja descompensada de modelo con tío mal viciado bajito Y con rasgos primitivos.

eso de europeos. Porque de otros lados... los hombres chinos con ese aspecto aniñado encleque Parecen la mezcla de un primate con un extraterrestre gris cabezón enclenque de ojos rasgados.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 07:39 ----------




arehucas75 dijo:


> Yo voy mucho a Portugal y la verdad , no es que sean feas. Es que no son guapas. Son la mayoría del montón. Yo donde menos nivel he visto en el mundo ha sido en Oporto y Buenos Aires (sí, aunque parezca mentira).
> Donde he visto más calidad ha sido en Copenague y en Leeds (ni una gorda orco inglesa).



Dos portuguesas q conocí, tenían la frente huidiza y mandíbula como de negra-mono, pero siendo ambas de piel clara, labios gordos y pelo rizado. Parecían de ascendencia negra. brasileñas feas. 

Otras dos del montón de abajo poca cosa, pelo corto...

Tienen fama guarras. Tiran el. Papel con el q se limpian el culo. De caca en una. Bolsa aparte. en vez de en el retrete.


----------



## Malvender (28 Mar 2015)

En Torrelavega


----------



## Oss (28 Mar 2015)

Estas hasta se tapan


----------



## Sonny (28 Mar 2015)

Arenita dijo:


> Las españolas son mil veces más guapas que los españoles, eso de entrada,hay mucho más nivel entre las féminas,hablando de guapura solo. Cruzarte con un hombre guapo por Madrid, es misión imposible. Alguno se deja ver de vez en cuando, hay días que hasta dos puedes ver. Para mi los más guapos los estadounidenses y argentinos, aunque estos últimos generalizando son insufribles.



Follamodelos


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Mar 2015)

Mongolia, bolivia y algun pais de africa


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Mar 2015)

Arenita dijo:


> Las españolas son mil veces más guapas que los españoles, eso de entrada,hay mucho más nivel entre las féminas,hablando de guapura solo. Cruzarte con un hombre guapo por Madrid, es misión imposible. Alguno se deja ver de vez en cuando, hay días que hasta dos puedes ver. Para mi los más guapos los estadounidenses y argentinos, aunque estos últimos generalizando son insufribles.




Las españolas son como un coche tuning, todo postizo. 
Si quitamos cremitas, tintes, maquillaje, tacones, rellenos, operaciones y postizos quedan las mismas guapuras que achacas a los machos ibéricos. 
Parecer ser guapa no es sinónimo de serlo. Tienen una tendencia a engordar increíble, y tener un hijo es como una maldición. 
¿Cuantas orejas de soplillo se tapan detrás de una melena?

Aquí en España somos gente pitufa (de media) si nos comparamos con otros europedos.


----------



## Ratona (28 Mar 2015)

Arenita dijo:


> Las españolas son mil veces más guapas que los españoles, eso de entrada,hay mucho más nivelel tre las féminas,hablando de guapura solo. Cruzarte con un hombre por Madrid, es misión imposible. Alguno se deja ver de vez en cuando, hay días que hasta dos puedes ver. Para mi los más guapos los estadounidenses y argentinos, aunque estos últimos generalizando son insufribles.



Yo sólo veía guapos cuando pasaba por zonas muy céntricas con oficinas. mucho pijo atractivo porque se cuidan. El pelo y no parecen "medio moros" como el clásico español de chándal pelo muy corto todo moreno de barrio dormitorio. O una. Vez q pase por una escuela privada de arte dramático y música un grupo enorme de chicos muy guapos saliendo. Del edifico. Es como si los tíos de clase media fueran más europeos que los medio moros de pantalón vaquero feo, deportiva negra y chaqueta negra del barrio obrero.

O cuando veía alemanes y tal pasando por el centro. 

En cambio chicas? Es lo dices. En todas partes la clásica 1,65 delgada a la moda con pelo bonito y atractiva. y en el metro a puñados. Chicos jóvenes ni se ven

---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 13:44 ----------

[QUOTEr3ws;13823351]Las españotopa son como un coche tuning, todo postizo. 
Si quitamos cremitas, tintes, maquillaje, tacones, rellenos, operaciones y postizos quedan las mismas guapua que achacas a los machos ibéricos. 
Parecer ser guapa no es sinónimo de serlo. Como en una tendencia a engordar increíble, y tener un hijo es como una maldición. 
¿Cuantas orejas de soplillo se tapan detrás de una melena?

Aquí en España somos gente pitufa (de media) si nos comparamos con otros europedos.[/QUOTE]

No es la altura. Es la "raza".

en un pais como Suecia. El "invisible rarito" puede ser un rubio con las facciones extrañas enncomparacion con "las barbies" esos tios q parecen chicas. de aspecto cuidado aunque se le ve huidizo. El quitas las gafas, le peinas, y descubres a un hombre atractivo. Como la serie Berry la fea. Berry es un PiVon siempre pero se afea.

Conocéis del gordo granudo de Finlandia???? Pues adelgazo y se curó los granos. ahora es un hombre estándar incluso atractivo. son gente q de base son agraciados aunque esa belleza este oculta por sobrepeso, granos, pelo graso y dejadez como el. pobre ex gordo granudo.


En España el q es feo, raro de cara no tiene pretexto ni solución en todos los casos. Estamos tan mezclados... (la solución sería que encontrará el país donde pertenecen esos rasgos que manifiesta) recuerdo el rarito de mi clase. un tío de piel colorada, siempre colorado a lo heidi sin a penas cejas. algo raro en este país donde tienen un blanco de piel neutro q se vuelven ya negros en mayo y la gente suele tener cejas. Ese tío emigra a Inglaterra y quizá haya gente parecida ahí en mayor escala y hasta folle. porque allí su cara es fea pero extendida. Allí es más normal esos de pelo negro fino, sin cejas y con rosacea.

Recuerdo una chica que es q tenia cara de Bereber. Sin descender directamente de moros. Tenía pinta de las bereberes. Altas, con nariz fea, chata y alargada, con los pies muy grandes y planos que andan descalzas sin sentir dolor. Tez oscura y pelo rizado. la pobre.... No ligaba. Con un perroflauta q le ponía los cuernos con otra y poco más. esa se va a ceuta o a Marruecos y la hablarían en. Árabe aceptando la enseguida. Y amigas?? Las tías q suelen juntarse con chicas semejantes (en altura, cuerpo y raza) la puteaban muchísimo. Y era muy buenaza e inteligente. Hace medicina.


----------



## (L) (18 Jul 2015)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Las españolas son como un coche tuning, todo postizo.
> Si quitamos cremitas, tintes, maquillaje, tacones, rellenos, operaciones y postizos quedan las mismas guapuras que achacas a los machos ibéricos.
> Parecer ser guapa no es sinónimo de serlo. Tienen una tendencia a engordar increíble, y tener un hijo es como una maldición.
> ¿Cuantas orejas de soplillo se tapan detrás de una melena?
> ...



A mí no me gustan ese tipo de tias que se maquillan tanto pero aquí en Andalucía en general no van tanto como dices, se ven muchas chicas guapas y sin maquillaje.


----------



## Mr. Lifeless (18 Jul 2015)

Inglaterra, Bolivia y el África negra.


----------



## dcc555 (18 Jul 2015)

Ecuador, Peru , paises andinos, chaparras, gordas y lo que es peor sin gracia ni inteligencia, esas mujeres no tiene nada.

Por cierto las rusas tienen fama de guapas y los rusos de feos, muchisimos ruso tienen cara de bebe hormonado.


----------



## Barcino (18 Jul 2015)

No sé si se ha nombrado ya a las tagalas filipinas,

Se pusieron muy de moda entre el pijerio por ser prácticamente infollables: Bajitas, botijeras, con una cara como si se hubiesen estrellado contra una sartén, pocas curvas y con tendencia al sobrepeso.

Dejémonos de amateurismos, para el despelleje de una mujer nada mejor que una mujer y si las pijas cuarteadas eligen a las tagalas es porque ni con un puntero laser son una amenaza aunque tengan 20 años.

Que te encuentras a una reunión de estas en los ff.cc tirando para Sant Cugat y parece una reunión de morlocks.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (18 Jul 2015)

Burb Uja dijo:


> Mujeres australoides:



Cierto, una partida de orcos, pero ponga usted a varios pibones en esas mismas condiciones, a ver qué sale. Sin lavar, sin peinarse en años y vestidas de niño loco alemán.

Coño, que he visto espantapájaros mejor cuidados.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Jul 2015)

En Ejjjpeiin...


----------



## Mr. Lifeless (18 Jul 2015)

Barcino dijo:


> No sé si se ha nombrado ya a las tagalas filipinas,
> 
> Se pusieron muy de moda entre el pijerio por ser prácticamente infollables: Bajitas, botijeras, con una cara como si se hubiesen estrellado contra una sartén, pocas curvas y con tendencia al sobrepeso.
> 
> ...



Buffff, ni me acordaba de éstas y eso que hubo una época que había bastantes en mi entorno.


----------



## droopy (21 Dic 2015)

brasileñas colombianas y venesolanas son las mas sobrevaloradas del mundo y las mas feas las españolas


----------



## ironpipo (21 Dic 2015)

No habies salido de vuestra aldea y me venis con estas...habria que veros a vosotros hijosdeputa.

Ahora bien, en mi opinion el asunto va por zonas. En america estaria entre bolivia y guatemala, en europa portugal y escocia, en africa chungo el tema como no te gusten las oscuras...y el eje indio-asiatico cosa fina tambien, por que si buscas belleza en por ejemplo pakistan, mongolia o vecinos la cosa se pone fea...


----------



## Yadda_Yadda_Yadda (21 Dic 2015)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> En la India.



Fin del hilo.


----------



## Triunfador (21 Dic 2015)

Feas, feas, éstas siempre me han llamado la atención:






*NO ENTRAN GANAS DE VIAJAR A BOLIVIA, ¿VERDAD?*

Y de Europa, las españolas. Claramente y con diferencia. Aquí una mujer NORMAL es considerada un bellezón. Y lo peor es que se lo cree.

Hasta las feas se creen bellezones, gracias a las legiones de babosos salidos y/o desesperados.




_____________________


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2015)

droopy dijo:


> brasileñas colombianas y venesolanas son las mas sobrevaloradas del mundo y las mas feas las españolas



Yo opino lo mismo.
Estadisticamente las brasileñas, venezolanas y colombianas son las mujeres mas sobrevaloradas. Un 75% orcos indigeno-negras, 15% tias normales, 5-10% descendientes europeas de segunda generación pibones.


Las mas feas hindues(gitanas incluidas), aborigenes australianas e indigenas andinas.


----------



## newlife. (21 Dic 2015)

En España, sin duda. El 80% gordacas celuliticas o feas con cara de haber olido mierda DVD y Deva style.


----------



## SNB Superstar (21 Dic 2015)

Aborígenes australianas







Fin del hilo.


----------



## Louis de Funes (21 Dic 2015)

En todos los sitios hay de todo pero si tengo que generalizar, para mi gusto las menos atractivas son las asiáticas y las africanas. Yo soy más de belleza mediterránea con curvas y no tan blancuchas como en el norte de Europa, aunque lo realmente bueno sale del mestizaje.


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2015)

Louis de Funes dijo:


> En todos los sitios hay de todo pero si tengo que generalizar, para mi gusto las menos atractivas son las asiáticas y las africanas. Yo soy más de belleza mediterránea con curvas y no tan blancuchas como en el norte de Europa, aunque lo realmente bueno sale del mestizaje.



Decir asiáticas es decir desde esto:






a esto:






pasando por esto:

























¿Puede especificar?


----------



## droopy (2 Ene 2016)

la mujer brasileña es la mas sobrevalorada del mundo , resulta interesante leer estos articulos creados por brasileños en los que ellos mismos tratan de derribar el falso mito creado alrededor de la supuesta bellesa brasileña
Este es un articulo traducido donde habla especificamente del falso mito de las brasileñas, luego pondre el enlace de las paginas en español y el articulo en su idioma original

LAS MUJERES BRASILEÑAS SON FEAS,Nossas mulheres são feias.Brazilian women are ugly

Un mito muy influyente en este lugar es que nuestras mujeres son las más bellas del mundo. Sólo nosotros pensamos eso. En todas las competiciones de “misses” del mundo fuera las brasileños siempre tienen mala suerte, nuestras mujeres van tan bien en los concursos de belleza como nuestros atletas van bien en los Juegos Olímpicos.

Entiendo muy bien que los extranjeros desprecian nuestras jaburús [en Brasil, coloquial para mujeres feas]. La mujer típica brasileña es fea. La mujer típica brasileña no es más que una caballona, una cabalgadura prieta y grasienta, con las nalgas grandes y deformes, tienen el pelo tieso. La cara es tan bruta como la de un trabajador de la construcción. Son agresivas, hablan con grosería. Es cierto que en la cama parecen animales, pero cuando tú terminas de cogerlas y mira sus caras, se siente fracasado. Una criatura así puede despertar a los instintos de un hombre, pero está lejos de ser algo hermoso. La criatura de la foto de este post resume cómo es la típica brasileña.

Muchos tienden a asociar con las bellezas del sur, como Gisele Bundchen, la belleza de las brasileñas. Pero este tipo de belleza es común en Europa y los EE.UU., son todas descendientes de ellos, no tiene nada que ver con Brasil. El tipo genuino de mujer brasileña es lo descrito arriba.

Debemos parar con esta historia para felicitar a nuestras mujeres. Nuestras mujeres son horrorosas, pasan verguenza cerca de las mujeres argentinas. Los hombres brasileños son más bonitos que las mujeres, no es que yo juzgo hombres hermosos, pero muchos salones de belleza nos han colocado en la parte superior de la lista de bellezas. Nosotros hacemos un favor a estos brucutus por nos reproduzirmos con ellas, somos demasiado hermosos para estas barangas [en Brasil, coloquial para mujeres feas]. Tenemos que dejar eso bien claro.

Yo sé que la verdad es difícil, pero tengo que decirla a ustedes, cerdos.







Este es un documental realisado en brasil donde se trata de mostrar como son las mujeres brasileñas en realidad , sugiero ver el video

MUJERES BRASILENÌƒAS: Del icono mediÃ¡tico a la realidad (subtÃ­tulos en castellano) - YouTube


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2016)

vaya preguntita...adivinen...::


----------



## keironcs (2 Ene 2016)

En lo que viene siendo españa, las vascas no se de donde provienen pero echan para atrás.
Sobre las musulmanas creia que eran muy feas pero resulta que despues de estar en Egipto y sobre todo Turquia encuentro un gran porcentaje de mujeres empotrabilisimas....

del resto del mundo, los paises de panchitas ni por wifi


----------



## Comodoro (2 Ene 2016)

También se dice que en España, las canarias son muy guapas.

Y es cierto, pero generalmente son las mestizas entre guiri y canaria o al revés, lógicamente.

La canaria de raza es fea de cojones, muy fea. Lo que pasa es que ha habido mucho aporte de la península, mucho inglés, sueco, alemán, mucho normando hace siglos, etc.


----------



## bertie (2 Ene 2016)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> En la India.



las indias noo, que tienen el coño negro.:rolleye:


----------



## droopy (3 Ene 2016)

esta es la imagen que los medios venden sobre la imagen de las mujeres brasileñas 





asi son las brasileñas reales







---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 05:34 ----------

http://www.dogguie.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/feos-facebook-brasil-08.jpg

---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 06:23 ----------







los medios venden la imagen de la mujer brasileña es la mas sensual linda y la que tiene el mejor cuerpo y el mejor culo del mundo 







el cuerpo de la mayoria de las brasileñas es asi























brasilian women are ugly:Baile:


----------



## Maledicencia (3 Dic 2019)

droopy dijo:


> la mujer brasileña es la mas sobrevalorada del mundo , resulta interesante leer estos articulos creados por brasileños en los que ellos mismos tratan de derribar el falso mito creado alrededor de la supuesta bellesa brasileña
> Este es un articulo traducido donde habla especificamente del falso mito de las brasileñas, luego pondre el enlace de las paginas en español y el articulo en su idioma original
> 
> LAS MUJERES BRASILEÑAS SON FEAS,Nossas mulheres são feias.Brazilian women are ugly
> ...




¿Pueden pasar el enlace con el articulo original?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Dic 2019)

PAIS VASCO OBVIAMENTE

Hilo oficial del horror borroka, ¿osfo a alguna?


----------



## n_flamel (3 Dic 2019)

Si hablamos de porcentajes puede que Estonia o Lituania. Te puedes dar un paseo y tranquilamente no ver ni un orco.


----------



## Glokta (3 Dic 2019)

Peruanas seguramente


----------



## duolipo (3 Dic 2019)

En el país VASCO.


----------



## wintermute81 (3 Dic 2019)

Las aborígenes australianas.


----------



## CASA (3 Dic 2019)

Con tres palabras has ganado el debate. Después de las fotos de ese hilo no creo que nadie sea capaz de toserte. 



ULTRAPACO dijo:


> PAIS VASCO OBVIAMENTE
> 
> Hilo oficial del horror borroka, ¿osfo a alguna?


----------



## Pacholandia (22 Dic 2021)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Veamos:
> 
> Europa:Britanicas y Portuguesas.Las Britanicas tienen una ortodoncia horrible y las Portuguesas son semigitanas bigotudas.
> 
> ...



En serio


----------



## Pacholandia (22 Dic 2021)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que cuando en las británicas se manifiestan los genes recesivos atlanto-mediterráneos de los tiempos de la ocupación normanda, salen bellezas muy refinadas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se a quien se parecen más


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (12 Jul 2022)

Pero si las inglesas son muy guapas, no sé por qie decís que son feas 


las que si son feas son las aborigenes australianas, son *Horribles*


----------

